
Livestream of a guy writing a bootloader and kernel in 100% Rust - 0xbadf00d
https://www.twitch.tv/gamozo
======
0xbadf00d
Project is here:
[https://github.com/gamozolabs/chocolate_milk](https://github.com/gamozolabs/chocolate_milk)

I found it pretty fun and educational to watch as a Rust N00b.

